# RYC ATV/SXS Weekend Jan 19/20 Pics



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Here are some of my pics, video to come, I took video the entire time we rode















the ******* gooseneck in action


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice !!! i wanna go to ryc sooo bad still !


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice man!! I love seeing that gade in some deep water eating up.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks man, I love it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet! - can't wait to see some of the video, I'm sure there's some great stuff from back in those trails yesterday!



























































































---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

******* toy-hauler!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics Guys! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice pics jp. I am messing with the video now there is some good stuff


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know you were behind me a few times while we were just churning through that thick-nasty stuff back in the trails, be interesting to see what that looks like coming off my tires. 

Bikes got a work-out this weekend for sure, didn't have to work on any of the BRP's, however...............LOL!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I was happy with the 31's, LOVE them actually. Just can't believe that POPO is having those issues. I don't mind working on stuff at all, but I want to ride!!!

Video is almost done


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Video added to the first post!!!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics! jrpro130, do you like your 31s better than the OL2s you had?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice pics just wish I could watch the vid on my phone.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea! Love them 31s man...29.5 are too heavy and that side lug gives them a nice bite. Great tire don't get me wrong but in my application the 31 are better. I feel like I can spin them a lot easier too


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

Need to make the vid available on mobile


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I will tommorow


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Letting Ol' yeller eat......Yeah buddy!!!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

This one should be mobile friendly, no music. The music has a copyright I can't get around. And you can hear the exhaust better...

This is also 1080p or at least it WAS lol. It looks a lot better than the other one.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome! I wish more guys where I live wanted to ride like that!!


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

Good vid. My group will have to make the trip down for the next one


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)




----------

